# Hawaii....Kings Land or Hilton Hawaiian Village (Lagoon Tower or Grand Waikikian)



## nycdenise (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi...Need some opinions and advice! 

We have a choice of either Kings Land on the Big Island (which I am loving the reviews) or the HHV in Waikiki (either the Lagoon Tower or Grand Waikikian).

We  are trying to decide where to go. We have previously been to Kauai and Maui and loved both.  This time we are traveling with a 2 year old, 3 adults, and a senior citizen.

Wondering what you think is best...looking for relaxation and some sightseeing and a Hawaiian experience.

Also, what is the difference between Lagoon Tower and Grand Waikikian? If we decide on Waikiki which would be a better choice?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd take the Big Island, but that's just because that's my favorite island.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 2, 2011)

I have eoy at those locations so I bounce back and forth. HHV is big city busy beaches, KL is wide open lava fields and beaches. Check it out with google earth and you can see the difference. Im happy at either as long as I can play golf and go to the beach/snorkel. Every island is slightly different, experience all of them


----------



## cheryltwin (Feb 3, 2011)

*HHV vs KL*

We usually go to Waikoloa... either resort there is fine with me... but we decided to try out Grand Waikikiian last summer.  Can't imagine going back to Honolulu... too big and way too many people... we love big island and will continue to go there... we are very happy with Kohala Suites for fewer points and just take the one day free pass to go to Kings Land for a day... then spend a day or two at the big Hilton pool... drive up to Kapalua for snorkeling, etc... Can't wait to go back in July!


----------



## Emi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi neighbor 
We live in Forest Hills and we are presently at Kingsland. We come to Hawaii a few times a year. With the group you have, you will enjoy the Big Island much more than Waikiki. Honolulu is a big city and Waikiki is much like Time Square. The Big Island still has much of the Hawaiian charm. The locals are relaxed and show a lot of aloha spirit. Oahu has history like Pearl Harbor. Big Island has Hawaiians very proud of their sovereign culture. You can rent a car and really see much of the island. Taking a big group around, it will be much less stress for you on the Big Island.

As for the resorts, they are the premier timeshares on the 2 island. We stay at the Grand Waikikian every year as well. Kingsland has a huge pool with waterslides. You can also use the Hilton Waikoloa resort lagoon and pools. The resort is a must see with a monorail and venetian boats to get people around. Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu is very crowded and you basically have to be at the pool very early to hog your chairs. Kingsland also has inhouse activities you can enjoy. 

Please feel free contact me with any questions. 
Amy


----------



## brigechols (Feb 3, 2011)

Kings Land and HHV both offer relaxation and a Hawaiian experience. If sightseeing is high on your list, I would lean in favor of HHV.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Big Island!*



nycdenise said:


> Hi...Need some opinions and advice!
> 
> We have a choice of either Kings Land on the Big Island (which I am loving the reviews) or the HHV in Waikiki (either the Lagoon Tower or Grand Waikikian).
> 
> ...



This is an easy one. Hands down, Big Island. Kings Land, Bay Club or Waikoloa Beach Resort, doesn't matter they are all nice. 

-TJ


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 5, 2011)

In spite of the built-up city-like feel of Waikiki around the HHV (an asphalt jungle that just happens to be near the ocean) we've come to like HHV as much as the Big Island, obviously for very different reasons.  The one thing in particular we like about HHV that neither Waikoloa nor Kings Land has is proximity to the beach, meaning a short walk from the condo to the ocean.  HHV sits on about the nicest stretch of beach (on the south shore, at least) left on Ohau, and access to the ocean is as much why we go to Hawaii as anything.  The beach gets crowded at times, but we've never found it unmanageable.

If you do end up going to HHV, my $.02 is that Lagoon Tower is a better deal than the Grand Waikikian.  For the higher point structure at the GW, you're actually further from the water (and thus closer to the sounds of the city & streets) with views not near as nice as we've had in the LT.  As such we've not been able to justify spending the extra points for a nicer room but obstructed view in the GW.

As for the Big Island and Kings Land vs. Kohala Suites, I'd probably give the nod to KL if you have the points to get there.  The units are nicer, newer, and the grounds/facilities are definitely a step up from KS.  Access to the Hilton Hotel facilities from either place helps neutralize the issue of better facilities at KL, but it's still nice to have it right out your door.  Unlike the Grand Waikikian though, you're at least getting something more than just a nicer room for spending the extra points to stay at Kings Land.

You'll love it all no matter what you decide.  It's HAWAII!!! :whoopie:


----------

